# Flint MI looking for gamers



## Rdf13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Me and my GF are looking for a few players or a game we can join in the area. nights are best for us (2nd shifters) we've got the books for 3.0 and have played with 3.5 rules ether is fine by us just looking to play again

email me at bigpickle419@yahoo.com


----------



## Rdf13 (Aug 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## brehobit (Aug 23, 2006)

If you are willing to come to Ann Arbor let me know  (I know, long drive).  See sig.


----------

